

Ask HN: I'm based in UK but want to bill US customers. Any recommended services? - arb99

I've looked into things like Stripe, which seems to be quite highly regarded, but unless I have a US precense it is hard for me (based in UK) to set that up.&#60;p&#62;Also looked at braintreepayments.com, they recently are accepting UK/EU. Anyone got any recommendations?
======
smartwater
Do you have a merchant account? You can charge anyone with a credit or debit
card, and with a payment gateway you can automatically bill.

------
jimwhitson
I've used Google's Merchant service to bill US customers and it worked very
nicely for me.

